# SxS Camping in the Copper Country



## Num1Pirate (Dec 22, 2021)

Looking to gather a group of SxS riders to do a multiday Camping and Riding trip in the Copper Country of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Each vehicle carries what they need for the passengers in that Side by Side UTV. Travel as a group for help with break downs, stuck and just plain fun hanging out. If you are interested in planning something for summer of 2022 respond here.

Not looking for any professional services or guides, just people who want to ride and enjoy the CC.


----------



## Num1Pirate (Dec 22, 2021)

Tentatively looking at the week of September 3rd. I have a map of trails from Mass City to High Rock Point.


----------

